# 56/57 Cm Road Bike



## Vikeonabike (17 Jul 2011)

I have some pennies to spend..looking for a good quality Roadbike, minimum of 105 or equivalent. 

£6-700 
Vike


----------



## quikanth (30 Aug 2011)

i have a 58cm Specialized Allez if your interested? PM me


----------



## quikanth (30 Aug 2011)

quikanth said:


> i have a 58cm Specialized Allez if your interested? half the price of your budget, PM me


----------



## manimal (30 Aug 2011)

I have a kuota korsa lite, mint condition, full sram rival including brakes,easton ea50 wheels, easton finishing kit, very light and stunning looking bike.
I paid just short of £1400 for it last year, im after £695 for it and am in NE Lincs
If you want any pics just drop me a PM!


----------

